

Thinking,"Ah Firesheep?? No one is using it" 129,000 downloads in 1 day. - FSecurePal
http://twitter.com/#!/mikkohypponen/statuses/28796101958

======
darkxanthos
Means people (like myself) tried to use it. It wasn't immediately obvious how
to get the damn thing to work once I got it installed so I moved on to a new
shiny.

